#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Healing Spells:

## AlchemicEnchanter

I've noticed a disturbing lack of healing spells in my current repertoire. I know only about three, but they require the caster and the subject, so it cannot be done on the self. Does anyone have any recommendations for good healing spells? I've had a lot of health issues lately so this would be very helpful. 

On another note, I've been looking into crystal healing. Seems interesting, to have some occult credibility, but also a lot of new age crap. Can crystal healing really be a legitimate realm of the occult? Or just left to the gurus and new-age hippies. xD (Honestly, I cannot believe I'm asking this) 

Alas, the question persists.

Thanks!

----------


## Jackal

I have one...I'll PM it too you on EM...I don't like sharing some of my rituals with a lot of people, Especialy my egyptian magick ones. 

Maybe I'm just proud and jealous cause I make em from scratch rofl
Expect it to be longwinded though, its coming from me

Yes Crystal healing works to an Extent, although New age of course over does it
You can use Lodestone to draw illness out, or next time you have a blocked nose, Try pressing bloodstone against itIt works!

----------

